# grilled cola nut king steaks



## wncfishbuster (Jun 3, 2005)

1 king steak per person,1 cup non-diet cola,3 tbsp soy sauce(yes u can use the cookin kind)1/2 tsp liquid smoke;marinate steaks in a zip-loc 3-4 hours & grill as usual (marinates 4-6 steaks)...........mm-mm.....c ya at the grill


----------

